# First time bulb replacement - Epson 8350



## HWinston

OK. I bought the Epson 8350 Powerlite Home Cinema 8350 almost two years ago and the bulb went out with a bang last night. 

How long should it last? 

Not even two years seems awefully short for such an important component.

Any suggestions on where to buy a high-quality, compatible bulb or should I only buy official Epson ones? There's quite a difference in price on the ones listed on Amazon - some as low as $83 and others as high as $300.

Thanks,
HW


----------



## tonyvdb

It fully depends on how much you use the projector and if you allow for adequate airflow around the projector. Generally a bulb will last 3000hrs but if you use it three or four days a week for several hrs a day that time can be used up quickly.
As far as price on bulbs you must be very careful as there are many aftermarket cheep bulbs available that will not last and can damage the projector or add color to the image giving undesirable tint and sutch. Make sure that it is manufactured by the OEM Epson supplier, look at the original bulb and make sure is an exact match.


----------



## HWinston

Thanks for the advice on bulbs.

Its a ceiling mount and fully open so airflow should be okay. I do remember seeing a clean filter message once, but never saw it after that. i'll check the filter now and when i get a new bulb, check the hours.

I also sent an email to Epson asking if there is a warranty on the bulb since it is new.

Thanks again,
HW


----------



## tonyvdb

There are several reputable places to get bulbs, Visual apex (their add is at the top of this page) is one of them.


----------

